# OLH vs Hwy84



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

So I finally gew the nads to try and climb a real climb today on the road bike. I rode up 84 from Woodside to Skyline. Now I realize for all you insanely fit, in shape and skinn guys this is easy but for me it IS NOT!:thumbsup: 

Truth be told I didnt find it as tough as I thought I would but I also wasnt breaking any speed records. I was in granny gear the whole way up with the goal of not getting off to walk which I was not tempted to do so I was happy with myself! 

That said - how much tougher is Old La Honda than 84? I would like to try it but not sure what to expect. Educated and constructive opinions?

Thanks everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

old la honda is slightly more climbing but that is offset by the lower stress from not having all that traffic. its much more pleasant and highly recommended.


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*kings*

or, you could give kings mountain a try. good luck. you took the first step now charge on. and plus 1000 on the less traffic part about olh.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The most pleasant direction is to go up OLH and down 84. Up 84 sucks due to car traffic and no shoulders. Down OLH sucks because of the riders coming up using all of the road on blind turns.

OLH has some sections that are steeper than E 84 but they are short. Kings is good down or up.

The ACTC climb profile viewer http://actc.org/profiles/ has a lot of local climbs but not 84.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> Down OLH sucks because of the riders coming up using all of the road on blind turns.
> .


A much easier example of how going down OLH sucks is simply just looking at the road itself; lots of tight, steep turns, many blind, and narrow all through out. I can't imagine why anyone would want to take OLH down, especially with 84 in such close proximity. Maybe if they wanted to roast a marshmallow on their brake rims


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

What time were you riding today? I went down 84 probably around 1.30pm. I saw 2 cyclists heading up 84 which I thought was odd, though I admit that I did it myself a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

That timing sounds about right! I was going up there around that time. I have always wanted to climb it so at least I can now say its done! I admit - I pretty much figured it was 50/50 coming out alive! Hahahaha. Kings Mtn is not something I am ready for and it scares me just as much with traffic - there is very little room and no shoulder in lots of places.

I will give OLH a try soon! Maybe this weekend if I dont do a MTB ride. It was actually cool to finally do a climb on the road bike. Just dont want to get in over my head too soon and end up hating it. hahaha.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

ShaneW said:


> Kings Mtn is not something I am ready for and it scares me just as much with traffic - there is very little room and no shoulder in lots of places.


Unlike 84 there is little traffic on Kings. As far as making it up, the bottom mile is the steepest, and there are two slightly steeper sections about 1/2 and 2/3 of the way up. But it's got a steadier grade than OLH. I've ridden it about 600 times vs about 300 times up OLH. I think it's nicer than OLH.



ShaneW said:


> Just dont want to get in over my head too soon and end up hating it. hahaha.


If you can't make it up a steep part, go as long as you can and then stop and let your heart rate go back down a bit, then start up again. If you can't get going up hill, go downhill to get clipped in and then do a u-turn. Make sure you can see that there's no traffic coming. I did this on steeper climbs when I got back into cycling as a very unfit 40 year old. I still do it sometimes to get up the very steep road to my house.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

If you can climb 84 you can climb OLH.. just take it easy the first time. I took my wife, not a regular cyclist, up there late last year and she climbed it non-stop in a little over 37 mins... and we're still married


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

hahaha.....cool. I dont think I could do it in 37 min even! I probably weigh at least twice what your wife weighs! Good to hear though, I will try it soon!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

AntF said:


> A much easier example of how going down OLH sucks is simply just looking at the road itself; lots of tight, steep turns, many blind, and narrow all through out. I can't imagine why anyone would want to take OLH down, especially with 84 in such close proximity. Maybe if they wanted to roast a marshmallow on their brake rims


I've gone down OLH. I've done it twice, in fact. I don't remember why I did it, because normally I went down 84. But descending OLH is nowhere near as bad as you make it sound, and I've seen lots of people doing it. In the old days, before they paved it, descending would have been a real chore.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Watch this video over and over again until you get this sound stuck in your head. You'll be able to climb anything you're physically able to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuS4glCoRqU


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

dwgranda said:


> Watch this video over and over again until you get this sound stuck in your head. You'll be able to climb anything you're physically able to do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuS4glCoRqU


Holy crap man!!! Thats insane. I remember watching that last year and being flabbergasted! He goes uphill on a Cat1 climb faster than I go on the flat! LOL Amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi ShaneW:

OLH is slightly more difficult than Hwy84 in my opinion. I am certain that you will not encounter any issues during your ascent of OLH. It's a great little climb that gives you a few areas of rest. 

CHL


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I have to say, I don't think it's a good idea to ever bike UP 84.
The locals that live there drive like it's track day (had some friends in High School who lived up there. Never saw a quiet mom drive like Danica Patrick before). That plus the lack of shoulder make it way too dicey.

OLH is likely more difficult but far safer and a ride you'll soon get addicted to.

Be safe out there!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't live in the bay area anymore, but I do occasionally house sit for my son who lives in the San Jose/Cupertino area. I like Montebello Rd. Good climb and very little traffic. Just watch out for the gravel trucks on Stevens Canyon Rd. They are generally no problem.

I live in the Sierra Nevada foothills and do a lot of climbing. Montebello is a tough one..


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Some actually consider it "bad manners" to descend OLH, given that some of the locals already get annoyed enough with all the riders climbing it, and riders going up are somewhat at risk of injury with riders descending quickly. The "normal" way is climb OLH, descend 84, where your higher speed keeps you more on par with the autos, and is more fun anyways. Descending 84 is a ripping good time. Descending OLH, just something to get through safely.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I will find out this week-end!! Going to give it a shot and see how it goes. Its the hardest part of starting to ride again....the climbing! Especially when I actually used to race many, MANY years ago and can remember how I used to be able to climb. Sucks getting old and fat!
HAHAHAHA


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I can't wait! I grew up in Palo Alto, but moved to Washington 16 years ago. I'm going to be in the bay area with my bike (though not too much free time) in a couple of weeks. Can't wait to head up King's and OLH. Maybe Page Mill if I have time, too.


----------

